# Walleye Spawn Help Please!



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I am a fairly experienced fisherman, but not for walleye. I just moved near a reservoir that has a pretty decent walleye population. We just lost our ice 10 days ago and the surface temp is already at 39. I have read that the fish spawn between 40 and 47 degrees. The lake has a long rip raped dam that I am planning on fishing after dark. Could anyone give me some direction or tips that would help me pick the right time or methods to go after them. I will fish mostly from the bank and a little bit from the boat. The dam runs from the NE to the SW. The outlet is on the NE corner. There seems to be a gentle slope from the dam out to deeper water. The water is exposed to any West or SW winds and it wouldn't take a lot to keep my little boat off the lake. Thank You


----------



## hydro (Mar 5, 2004)

I have successfully caught walleyes near spawning areas on Lake Sakawea. In your case, I would suggest trolling crankbaits at night parallel to the rip rap.
There are several keys to this method though.....long line the cranks, get them as close to the rip rap as possible...............be very, very quiet(electric trolling motor works best).......go just fast enough to get action on your cranks......and nights when a breeze is blowing towards the shore work best.
You'll be able to spot lots of fish on your electronics if they're in the area and it really varies from night to night. I've had great success one night, seeing lots of fish and the next night I barely see any fish on the electronics.
I've also experimented with the moon thing and in my case, it seems that the fish are most active just prior to the full moon.
The key things are wind blowing in, be queit, go slow and use your electronics to find the fish. If you don't see them, they aren't there.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

From shore I like to use Rapla Countdowns. Also I catch a lot of fish using Twister tails. Yellow or white. The half hour before and after sunrise is the best time in my experience. Don't be afriad to try a lot of things till you find what works best for you.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Thank you, guys. The water temp is getting close. I am ready to give it a try.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

The fish just started coming to the banks last weekend. We didn't get the boat launched until 8 p.m. and all of the guys that had fish caught them just after sundown right off the bank. We only hooked one fish off of three bites and it came off. I am going after them after work tonight. The water has warmed a little more and there should be some fish. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How was the fishing KK?


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I did not see one fish caught. There were 30 guys on the bank and seven boats loaded with people and I only heard one guy yell when the fish he hooked came off. The pressure dropped all afternoon and the wind came up at 20mph out of the East right at dark. Talked to one guy who had landed 18 keepers over the three previous nights. I will get back after them this weekend. The spoonbills are running hard right now, so I might have to try them tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I can't catch one of those fish. I had walleyes ten foot in front of me for 20 minutes last night and could not get them to take anything. At times, there were 3 or 4 fish in one foot of water right in front of me. I tried deep cranks, shallow cranks, rattle traps, live bait, jigs, assassins, and spinners. I had four poles rigged with different baits ready to go. I guess they are more interested in the spawn than eating.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

KK try this, purchase some Husky jerks...the best new color is the white glass...size 10 should do the trick.cast by the fish reel down 3-4 cranks then let the bait sit..30 seconds- two min..expierement..then sweep the rod towards you and again let it set for different amt. of time...Usually spawning fish that are not interested in biting will hit this.Something about a suspended bait in their vision that they will eventually hit...This has always worked for us in early season pre-spawn inactive fish..Give it an try and let me know how it works...


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Thank you for the idea. I will give it a try. I haven't been out for a few days, but I am guessing that the spawn is nearly done. There sould still be some fish along the dam though. I will make a trip to the store.


----------



## timdog (Sep 5, 2003)

I would recomend trying some floating stick rappalas about 3 to 4 inches long. Use chartuse, silver, or blue. Also, from bank, if it is not to rocky, throw a line out with a weight, two feet of leader with a floating hook (chartuse) and and some live bait. If they a spawning, shouldn't matter if it is a minnow or a leech. Good luck.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The spawn is on close to home.


----------

